
Tricorder Competition Has a Winner - palad1n
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/seven-member-team-led-by-four-siblings-wins-star-trek-inspired-competition/2017/04/12/a0dcbc94-1fb5-11e7-ad74-3a742a6e93a7_story.html
======
jbrazile
I really hope this stuff takes off.

Related...

Portable eye prescription device

[https://eyenetra.com/](https://eyenetra.com/)

Portable sonogram

[https://www.lumify.philips.com/web/](https://www.lumify.philips.com/web/)

